# Need help with my Fluval Mini Pressurized CO2 20 Kit



## MicR (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello, I recently purchased the Fluval Mini Pressurized CO2 20 kit. I’ve followed all the instructions given in the box and have installed in correctly. 
My question is what happens after the Internal CO2 Diffuser has filled with CO2? The instruction manual says nothing on what to do after it has filled and I haven’t been able to find any information on the internet either. I thought that maybe the two twist knobs on the front of the diffuser were ment to come off. I twisted off the knob on the lower chamber of the diffuser and the CO2 shot out instantly. That can’t be right? Am I supposed to leave it with the knobs attached and let it seep out the bottom?
Is there anyone out there that has also purchased this kit? Can anyone experienced with pressurized co2 help me?
I'm kind of new to using pressurized co2 in my aquariums and am kind of lost. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a really bad kit from the reviews I read. If you could return it, do it. The replacement canisters are going to cost you a lot. In time, you will pay the same amount for a cylinder co2 set up.


Not sure about the kit, but the idea of a diffuser is to dissolve the co2 into the water.

The 20 g kit has a ladder diffuser and the bubbles are suppose to travel along the lines and escape through the top. This gives it more time in contact with your water and thus gives you a higher rate of Co2 in your water column. 

Anyways, if you can, just return it because that 20 g kit is comparable to a DIY set up + Excel. 

What kind of set up do you have? 

These are the basic types of Co2
Paintball Co2 = expensive, last long for small tanks,
Cylinder Co2 = most expensive , last longest, 
DIY = cheapest , inconsistant rate of Co2, time consuming, 
Excel = cheap with small tanks, expensive with larger tanks, risk to livestock


With a paintball system, you end up spending close to a Cylinder set up so most people opt for the larger set up. It does save you room if that your concern.


----------

